# Got my buck back a month later!



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Quick turnaround. Nice buck man!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice mount. Looks a lot bigger on the wall!


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice buck


----------



## leinen10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys! I think he looks great as well

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

Beautiful mount. Congratulations.


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome buck looks good Congrats


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats on buck,looks great,Taxi sure got it done quick.Usually close to 9 to 12 months to get one back around here.


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice buck. Glad you like it... That's all that matters.


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

horsedoctor said:


> nice buck. Glad you like it... That's all that matters.


x10


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

Awsome Buck! 

Hope he doesn't dry out to quickly and crack in the corner of eyes or nose. Some taxidermists keep mounts up to 90 days after they are finished to control humidity as it dries. You might be ahead to keep it in an attached garage for another month or two, or add humidity in the room.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Congrats


----------



## bbradmcc (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice Buck!! Congratulations!!
For me it only takes about 3-4 weeks to do a mount. most of that is thinning the hide and tanning time. the long times from most taxidermist around here is due to commercial tanning. they need a certain number of hides before they can send them in. I use Van *****/Mckenzie taxidermys Syncron eyes kits. my first mounted buck from 10 years ago finally cracked in a ear and eye corner but was easily fixed with some wax and paint. If you take your time it will come out nice.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

That's interesting, I have never heard of a taxidermist keeping a mount for 90 days to control humidity. Not sure who told you that, but they are mis-informed. I allow my wts to dry for 3 weeks, and that is in a controlled enviroment with central air/heat(natural gas). A mount is only going to dry as much as the "controlled" enviroment will allow. In other words, there is always going to be humidity, atleast here in Ohio reguardless of the time of year with only a slight percentage in the winter obviously. How you control it is with a good tan(no DP) and a good hide paste. I have mounts in the showroom that are 15+ years old and still look like they were mounted yesterday. As far as turn around time, that depends not only on the artist doing the work and his volume of work, but his tannery turn around. I am getting wts back to my clients from the early season already, and they are professionally tanned by one of my tanneries. However, everything goes on a schedual of 10-12 months. Most of my clients see their wts in 4-9 months, but I like to give myself some time as we all get sick or somethings come up in life.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

mjharp46 said:


> Awsome Buck!
> 
> Hope he doesn't dry out to quickly and crack in the corner of eyes or nose. Some taxidermists keep mounts up to 90 days after they are finished to control humidity as it dries. You might be ahead to keep it in an attached garage for another month or two, or add humidity in the room.


never heard of that


----------

